# Amphibian Ark- "Year of the Frog"



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

Forwarded email from Amphibian Ark:

Thank you for recently adding your name to the thousands around the
world urging our governments to take actions to save amphibians. I don't
need to tell you that frogs, salamanders, and other amphibians are
facing the most significant mass extinction since the dinosaurs.

I'm Jean-Michel Cousteau, and I am writing to you on behalf of Amphibian
Ark, the global nonprofit organization that is coordinating the
emergency rescue of the most threatened amphibian species. I am joining
Sir David Attenborough, Jeff Corwin, and thousands of zoos, aquaria, and
conservation organizations, to support Amphibian Ark in rallying our
planet to avert this mass extinction.

I write this to you on the eve of Feb. 29, 2008, which is called Leap
Day in the United States and, in this special "Year of the Frog", is
being call the International Day of the Frog.

Our collective success will come down to the money that is raised - from
companies, and governments, and individuals like you and me. I am
heartened at hearing stories of grade school children asking their
birthday party guests to make donations to Amphibian Ark in lieu of a
gift; and a British Isles couple that asked for donations to Amphibian
Ark instead of wedding presents.

This indeed is a cause where small donations can add up to the saving of
an endangered species. The physical plan for rescuing the most
critically endangered amphibians species involves purchasing trailers
and equipping them to be breeding centers, and training people to
oversee the species' return to populations of critical mass. The cost of
saving a species under this plan is $100,000 - compared to other
wildlife rescue, this is an amazingly efficient plan.

You are among the thousands who are the first to "jump in" to the
amphibian issue. We are counting on you to multiply this number. Here's
what I am asking you to consider:

* Forward this email to 10 people you respect and will
thoughtfully consider joining us on what may be considered, years from
now, the greatest wildlife "save" in history. Ask them to visit
http://www.amphibianark.org, learn more about the pending crisis, and join you
in signing the petition.

* Keep informed of local conservation and education efforts in
your area regarding this crisis. Zoos across the world are holding
special educational events tomorrow, and throughout the year.

* Write your government representative to urge him or her to
look into this issue, confer with local zoos and conservation
departments, and do all that can be done to save this class of animal
life.

* Make a donation, large or small, to Amphibian Ark through
its Web site (http://www.amphibianark.org). Or mail a check to the address at
the bottom.

Frogs are a crucial part of the ecosystem, and they act as indicators to
the environment's health. These remarkable creatures may hold the key to
unlocking certain diseases such as depression, stroke, seizures,
Alzheimer's, and cancer. It is imperative that we preserve these
creatures for ourselves and our future generations.

Thank you for being a part of the solution. Through an active dialogue
we can generate awareness and education about this issue. Visit
http://www.amphibianark.org for donation and sponsorship information.

Sincerely,

Jean-Michel Cousteau

P.S. The Amphibian Ark mailing address is:
Amphibian Ark
c/o IUCN/SSC Conservation Breeding Specialist Group
12101 Johnny Cake Ridge Road
Apple Valley, MN 55124, USA
(952)997-9800 / fax: (952)997-9803
http://www.amphibianark.org
(You are receiving this email because you gave permission to Amphibian
Ark to keep you updated on the amphibian crisis.)

Thank you for recently adding your name to the thousands around the world
urging our governments to take actions to save amphibians. I don?€?t need
to tell you that frogs, salamanders, and other amphibians are facing the
most significant mass extinction since the dinosaurs.

I?€?m Jean-Michel Cousteau, and I am writing to you on behalf of Amphibian
Ark, the global nonprofit organization that is coordinating the emergency
rescue of the most threatened amphibian species. I am joining Sir David
Attenborough, Jeff Corwin, and thousands of zoos, aquaria, and
conservation organizations, to support Amphibian Ark in rallying our
planet to avert this mass extinction.

I write this to you on the eve of Feb. 29, 2008, which is called Leap Day
in the United States and, in this special ?€?Year of the Frog?€?, is being
call the International Day of the Frog.

Our collective success will come down to the money that is raised ?€? from
companies, and governments, and individuals like you and me. I am
heartened at hearing stories of grade school children asking their
birthday party guests to make donations to Amphibian Ark in lieu of a
gift; and a British Isles couple that asked for donations to Amphibian
Ark instead of wedding presents.

This indeed is a cause where small donations can add up to the saving of
an endangered species. The physical plan for rescuing the most critically
endangered amphibians species involves purchasing trailers and equipping
them to be breeding centers, and training people to oversee the species?€?
return to populations of critical mass. The cost of saving a species
under this plan is $100,000 ?€? compared to other wildlife rescue, this is
an amazingly efficient plan.

You are among the thousands who are the first to ?€?jump in?€? to the
amphibian issue. We are counting on you to multiply this number. Here?€?s
what I am asking you to consider:

?€? Forward this email to 10 people you respect and will thoughtfully
consider joining us on what may be considered, years from now, the
greatest wildlife ?€?save?€? in history. Ask them to visit
http://www.amphibianark.org, learn more about the pending crisis, and join you
in signing the petition.

?€? Keep informed of local conservation and education efforts in your area
regarding this crisis. Zoos across the world are holding special
educational events tomorrow, and throughout the year.

?€? Write your government representative to urge him or her to look into
this issue, confer with local zoos and conservation departments, and do
all that can be done to save this class of animal life.

?€? Make a donation, large or small, to Amphibian Ark through its Web site
(http://www.amphibianark.org). Or mail a check to the address at the bottom.

Frogs are a crucial part of the ecosystem, and they act as indicators to
the environment?€?s health. These remarkable creatures may hold the key to
unlocking certain diseases such as depression, stroke, seizures,
Alzheimer?€?s, and cancer. It is imperative that we preserve these
creatures for ourselves and our future generations.

Thank you for being a part of the solution. Through an active dialogue we
can generate awareness and education about this issue. Visit
http://www.amphibianark.org for donation and sponsorship information.

Sincerely,

Jean-Michel Cousteau

P.S. The Amphibian Ark mailing address is:

Amphibian Ark

c/o IUCN/SSC Conservation Breeding Specialist Group

12101 Johnny Cake Ridge Road

Apple Valley, MN 55124, USA

(952)997-9800 / fax: (952)997-9803

http://www.amphibianark.org


----------

